# Motocaddy Drinks Holder - How to fit



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2016)

I have a Motocaddy S1 trolley. I have the accessory station and bought an unboxed Motocaddy drinks holder off ebay. How does it fit? Does it need an attachment that goes into the accessory station?

I am currently having a conversation with the seller where he claims there is no attachment but without one I can't see how it fits onto the trolley or accessory station. I want to check how it fits before I get too feisty and look an idiot.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

There's a small hole on the left hand side of the station that the old style netted drinks holder with the ball bearing slides into and is supposed to lock, but mine kept sliding out, or if it's the new version it also slides in but its a better fit as it's like a rawlplug fitting.

Could do with a picture of what you've bought.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2016)

Can you see from this? It clearly slots over something but nothing in the accessory station sticks out. I think the holder should come with an attachment that fits into the station but the bloke is denying this. I might be being stupid but I can't see how it fits without something coming out of the station.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 18, 2016)

I think they have changed the system a couple of times. But believe all parts need the accessory station. Is there anything on motocaddy website?
Mine is the same as fish describes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2016)

Unfortunately the Motocaddy website just shows the holder on its own. I have looked on other golf websites and they all mention an attachment but they don't show it. I guess a picture of an attachment is not interesting to show, fair enough.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

That is the new universal holder which I now have, it should have a small split tube sticking out from it with a locking head like a bell end at the end, that then pushes into the hole on the station and locks in, that is 100% incomplete!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 18, 2016)

Yes, bought one of these last week. As Fish says you are missing a part. Worth contacting Motocaddy to see if you can get one. Once fitted it is a very useful and pretty well designed accessory.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Neil, I think you may have the S Series accessories station and the M series drink holder.
On the M Series there is a lug it slides over and locks, give Motocaddy a ring there customer service is great, when I got the M series my scorecard holder wouldn't  fit as the locking bolt was too big, they said they'd changed it for the M series and sent me a new bolt foc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2016)

Thanks fellas. I feel happier knowing there is definitely a piece missing. I will speak to Motocaddy in the morning if the seller plays up. Hopefully not as he has a 100% record but his reaction so far has not been the best.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks fellas. I feel happier knowing there is definitely a piece missing. I will speak to Motocaddy in the morning if the seller plays up. Hopefully not as he has a 100% record but his reaction so far has not been the best.
		
Click to expand...

Having a touch of OCD&#128515; I still have the box my drinks holder came in, just been and checked and there are no extra bits just the holder exactly as the photographs you posted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2016)

Paul - This is meant to be the Universal Holder that fits the accessory station. Without the extra bit Fish and Mashieniblick mention how else does it fit?

I'm annoyed with myself, I should have bought from a shop but I wasn't going to be near one and this was the easy option. So I thought.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Paul - This is meant to be the Universal Holder that fits the accessory station. Without the extra bit Fish and Mashieniblick mention how else does it fit?

I'm annoyed with myself, I should have bought from a shop but I wasn't going to be near one and this was the easy option. So I thought.
		
Click to expand...

Manafacturers change things all the time, had no idea they had reduced the length of the bolt, the net drinks holder Fish and Mashie mentioned would fit yours, I'm wondering if they've changed the accessory station and you have the older one, The net drinks holder isn't available on their website anymore


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

They haven't changed the station and the net holder has been upgraded to a universal holder which also has a stalked similar fitting that slides through the hole on the left hand side of the station. Quite simply the split stalk is missing that pushes into the station.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			They haven't changed the station and the net holder has been upgraded to a universal holder which also has a stalked similar fitting that slides through the hole on the left hand side of the station. Quite simply the split stalk is missing that pushes into the station.
		
Click to expand...

The stalked fitting that pushes into the hole didn't come with the initial accessory station as it wasn't required. Hopefully they'll send him one foc


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

It doesn't come with the station, my station is years old, it comes with the new universal drinks holder, so it's missing! 

The net holder had a fixed chrome bar with a bearing that pushed into a hole in the station, the universal holder has a split stalk like plastic rawlplug bar which still pushes into the station and locks in, that is missing!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			It doesn't come with the station, my station is years old, it comes with the new universal drinks holder, so it's missing! 

The net holder had a fixed chrome bar with a bearing that pushed into a hole in the station, the universal holder has a split stalk like plastic rawlplug bar which still pushes into the station and locks in, that is missing!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed what is missing Robin and hopefully Motocaddy will send him one when he contacts them.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			It doesn't come with the station, my station is years old, it comes with the new universal drinks holder, so it's missing! 

The net holder had a fixed chrome bar with a bearing that pushed into a hole in the station, the universal holder has a split stalk like plastic rawlplug bar which still pushes into the station and locks in, that is missing!
		
Click to expand...

It couldn't have come wit the original stat ion as the unit hadn't been designed then and the one that had didn't need it!

I suspect it does come with the new one (station)

So possibly the ebay seller should have asked what station Paul had, but then again dealing in today's versions is better than yesterday's. 

I made a fitting to take my click gear drinks holder for the old station to avoid the issues !


----------



## lex! (May 19, 2016)

That's the drinks holder for the M series, not the S series. However I have since read that it should fit on the new S-series accessory station.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The stalked fitting that pushes into the hole didn't come with the initial accessory station as it wasn't required. Hopefully they'll send him one foc
		
Click to expand...

If motocaddy send him one foc I think that would be a great gesture as it wasn't bought from them and it was bought cheaper via an ebay seller.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If motocaddy send him one foc I think that would be a great gesture as it wasn't bought from them and it was bought cheaper via an ebay seller.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. My fault and Motocaddy owe me nothing. I'm hoping to resolve it with the seller but if MC do help out that would be great. I did get the trolley, accessory station and scorecard holder from them but not this. Lesson learnt, probably.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2016)

A quick note to tidy this up. I sent an email to Motocaddy and they confirmed the item should come with an attachment to fit to the accessory station. At the same moment that email came in the ebay seller advised that he had ordered/asked/whatever for the attachment from Motocaddy, presumably he had done the same and discovered it was necessary after all, and they were sending one to him. As soon as that arrives he will post it on. All sorted and whilst it will take a few extra days the seller gets to keep his 100% record and I get the item I wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2016)

Good news mate


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2016)

and they all lived happily ever after...


----------

